# Torrington Handlebars?



## DaGasMan (May 28, 2019)

So, yeah, I admit it. I called the phone number for Memory Lane, several times, before I realized something was amiss. Sorry to hear they went out of business. Maybe someone should make a note of it on their website? Lol. I had to laugh at myself for thinking I could get a pair of Torrington Handlebars for $10. Here's the question to you, "Where might I find the cheapest price on G519 Torrington Handlebars ?" Thanks. And, yeah, I'll post this in the WANTED section too.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 28, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Torrington...630611?hash=item443e37f493:g:2IYAAOSw6cxc6ETO


----------



## Whitey1736 (May 28, 2019)

Maybe someone has some cheaper on here but there is ebay.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Army-Torri...898087?hash=item56c2b60c67:g:98AAAMXQq8BQ9MVp


----------



## DaGasMan (May 28, 2019)

These are good. Keep 'em coming...


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 28, 2019)

I can't do any better and mine aren't correct, they're crossbraced and an unknown model. A member just took a pass on them and they are a bit rusty below the grip areas so I guess I'll just list them as is in Classifieds.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 28, 2019)

DaGasMan said:


> These are good. Keep 'em coming...



Just search on eBay or google it for other potential vendors.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 28, 2019)

PS MIne are SOLD now.


----------



## bricycle (May 28, 2019)

you need military olive drab or in chrome?


----------



## DaGasMan (May 29, 2019)

bricycle, I am looking for OD . I'm attempting a first time G519 tribute.


----------



## bricycle (May 29, 2019)

DaGasMan said:


> bricycle, I am looking for OD . I'm attempting a first time G519 tribute.



Those e-bay examples are a super price


----------



## DaGasMan (May 29, 2019)

Yeah, I'm figuring at least $10+ for shipping. So minus that off the $35 and it's a good deal. And they're original NOS, which is nice too.


----------



## bricycle (May 29, 2019)

DaGasMan said:


> Yeah, I'm figuring at least $10+ for shipping. So minus that off the $35 and it's a good deal. And they're original NOS, which is nice too.



Minimum $15 for shipping


----------



## DaGasMan (Jun 7, 2019)

Gotta love the mailman when he delivers the goods. Got my Torrington handlebars yesterday. Ebay had ‘em for $38, included tax and shipping. 
Thanks for the sound guidance everyone.


----------

